# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > مبتدی: شروع پایه ای برنامه نویسی

## smerdis1

من تازه میخواهم یادگیری برنامه نویسی رو شروع کنم به نظر شما برای اینکه به طور پایه ای برنامه نویسی رو یاد بگیرم از کجا شروع کنم من میخواهم یک programer  شوم نه یک developer لطفا اگر تاپیک تکراری بود آدرس قبلی را به من بدهید

----------


## powerboy2988

1- كتاب thinking in java رو كامل و دقيق بخون
2- code convention رو بخون
3- servlet
4- Design pattern
5- MVC 
6- تمرين با استفاده از map (ذخيره و نمايش اطلاعات)
7- مفهوم jdbc
5- مفهوم struts
6- مفهوم hibernate

بعد از اينكه با اين مفاهيم آشنا شدي شروع مي كني به تمرين حل كردن...

البته اين سايت هم يك roadmap داره كه خوبه... http://www.roseindia.net/

ولي اول از همه اون كتاب thinking in java رو خوب مطالعه كن.

فردا هم برات چندتا منبع خوب واسه هر بخش مي گم//

البته يه چيزي.. تو مرحله اول اگر به اتمام برسه j2se رو ياد مي گيري ..
. اگر مراحل 2 تا 5 رو باهاش آشنا بشي با مفاهيم j2ee آشنا مي شي..

و اينم بهت بگم كه تنهايي جاوا كار كردن خيلي خيلي خيلي .... صبر و پشتكار مي خواد... اگر بتوني تو تيم باشي خيلي ساختاريافته تر رشد مي كني..

البته اگر هم مشكلي داشتي در خدمت هستيم....

----------


## smerdis1

از شما بابت این راهنمایی متشکرم  لطف کنید بیشتر در مورد پایه ای کار کردن برنامه نویسی توضیح دهید و(برای صرفه جویی در وقت ) این منابع را از کجا پیدا کنم.
در ضمن منظور من فقط زبان برنامه نویسی جاوا نیست منظور من کلی است

----------


## powerboy2988

شما باید از پایه برنامه نویسی جاوا شروع کنی...
 از کتاب thinking in java
تو اینترنت بچری پیداش می کنی...
اگر نبود بگو واست Upload کنم/

منظورت از کلی چیه؟

----------


## smerdis1

منظور من از کلی در مورد همه زبانهای برنامه نویسی است یعنی اینکه  بعد از مدتی بتوانم  از یک زبان به زبان دیگر مهاجرت کنم(یاد گرفتن اصولی برنامه نویسی)

----------


## powerboy2988

با این حساب شما باید خوب با مفاهیم OOP  آشنا بشی..
- بدونی framework چیه
- بدونی platform چیه
- بدونی component چیه
- کلا مفهوم رو درک کنی

----------


## smerdis1

> با این حساب شما باید خوب با مفاهیم OOP  آشنا بشی..
> - بدونی framework چیه
> - بدونی platform چیه
> - بدونی component چیه
> - کلا مفهوم رو درک کنی


این مفاهیم را ازچه  منابعی میتوانم تهیه کنم و یاد بگیرم. 
باز هم از شما متشکرم.

----------


## powerboy2988

اينترنت دوست عزيز

----------


## powerboy2988

در مورد مفهوم هر چيزي سرچ كردي و درست متوجه نشدي .. اينجا اعلام كن تا در موردش بحث كنيم و ما هم بهتر ياد بگيريم..

----------


## sajad325

سلام لطفا من میخواهم برنامه نویسی رو از صفر صفر شروع کنم در دوران مدرسه به من ویژوال بیسیک 6 آموزش دادن ولی من میخواهم برنامه نویسی رو از صفر شروع کنم و برای اینکه بتونم برنامه نویس خوبی بشم چه باید کنم و باید از کجا شروع کنم ؟

----------


## Ebrahimkh

هدفت از برنامه نویسیه چیه؟؟؟!1

با توجه به نیازت باید زبان مورد نظرت رو انتخاب کنی

----------


## aliirezaa

Slm man kheili alaghe be biliard online daram dost daram to in zamine barname benvisam vali 0kilmetram benazareton az koja va ba chi shoro konam behtare?

----------


## Shervin2797

> هدفت از برنامه نویسیه چیه؟؟؟!1
> 
> با توجه به نیازت باید زبان مورد نظرت رو انتخاب کنی


سلام.منم میخوام برنامه نویسیه اندرویدو شروع کنم ولی از لحاظه اطلاعات درباره این شغل و این کار ندارم.نمیدونم کدوم زبان ها واسه کدوم کار مناسبه.ممنون میشم خیلی کوتاه قابل درک و جامعراهنماییم کنین

----------


## [younes]

به نظر من بهتره برنامه نویسی رو مستقل از زبان یاد بگیرید
مثلا با پایتون شروع کنید و یکمی که با کلیات مثل حلقه و شرط و متغییر و کلاس و نمونه و غیره آشنا شدید وقت مناسبی برای سوییچ به زبان های دیگه است.....
اگر صفر کیلومتر هستید حالا حالا ها باید ریاضت بکشید (تصور کنید حداقل 30،000 صفحه مطلب باید بخونید و حداقل پنج سال این مطالعه و تحقیق و تمرین طول میکشه!)

تبلیغات برنامه نویسی در 21 روز ، واقعی نیست باور نکنید.
با چند تا فیلم هیچ کس برنامه نویس نشده و نمیشه به هیچ وجه باور نکنید.
به نزدیک ترین کتاب فروشی برید و چند تا کتاب جاوایی تهیه کنید (مثلا اگر بتونید کتاب های نسخه های قدیمی جاوا رو تهیه کنید مطالب پایه ای و مهمی خواهید آموخت من خودم چند نسخه متفاوت کتاب از جاوا 7 ، 6، 5 ،8 دارم تو یکی xml رو نگفته تو یکی swing کامل نیست تو یکی عبارات با قاعده رو حذف کرده اصلا فکر میکنم مترجم نیستن اینها باغبانند و کتاب رو هرس میکنند!)
زبان تون رو تقویت کنید خیلی خیلی به کارتون میاد (کافیه گوگل کنید اینطور دیگه نیاز نیست تو انجمن های خلوت ساعت ها منتظر جواب بمونید ، مطمعن باشید مشکلی که برای شما تازه است برای دیگری خاطرست پس زبان اینگلیسی تون رو تقویت کنید)
پ ن :جاوا بیاموزید تا رستگار شوید :لبخند گشاده!:  .....

----------


## MJ1991

سلام دوستان.
دوستان بنده با مقدمات زبان جاوا آشنا شدم. ینی بیشتر مطالب =کتاب How to Program Java Deitel رو خوندم البته کتاب ترجمه رو.
قصد بنده یک Developer شدن هست و به یادگیری اصولی و پایه ای و البته کامل و دقیق حساس و پایبندم!
دوستان لطفا یک مسیر رو به من معرفی کنید. زبان انگلیسیم در حد قابل قبول هست و قصدم خوندن منابع انگلیسی هست. لطفا یک انجمن گفتگوی انگلیسی زبان خوب رو هم معرفی کنید تا از اونجا به صورت تیمی جلو برم.
ممنون و سپاسگزارم.

----------

